# Component Video Cable doing Audio????



## organm

Hi,

Could someone please clarify if component video RCA cable can be used as Audio RCA cable? Some vendors are selling high quality component cable as audio cable and claim that there is little or no difference between the two. 

I am not an expert in this area so would be appreciative if someone could shed some light on this issue.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## lcaillo

They work fine for audio cables. Essentially no differnce.


----------



## Anthony

Yeah, it's fine. Some of the broadcast wire companies (Belden, Canare, etc) publish specifications as to bandwidth and signal loss per foot (or meter) at different frequencies. If you look at these, you see that the signal loss is almost nothing in the audio band (20-20k Hz).

Video cables are designed for much higher frequencies and signal bandwidths. Audio is kids stuff by comparison.

So basically all RCA video cables can be used for audio; but not all audio cables are suitable for video.


----------



## organm

Anthony,

Thanks for that. So what you are saying is that I could you my existing Component cables that are very good quality but not used anymore because of HDMI for say:

* connecting 7.1 analogue outs from my blue ray to the inputs on my receiver, or

* connecting the pre-outs on my receiver to the inputs on an external amp.

And I *would not* be compromising on audio quality?

Thanks very much.

Mark


----------



## Anthony

yep, very good uses for old component video cables.

Case and point: every non-hdmi cable in my system now is Canare LV-77S video cable or 5CFB video cable (bundled). These are broadcast industry video cables that I terminated myself. Same RCA ends on audio and video and the performance is every bit as good as high end audio cables I owned years and years ago (cheaper too).


----------



## tcarcio

I use my old component cables for my subwoofers and they work great.:T


----------



## organm

Anthony,

Again, thanks for that as it has taken me a while to get a straight answer on this issue. I will now recycle some old but good component cables.


Mark


----------

